# Greatmane's stuff



## greatmane (Mar 9, 2007)

I am fairly new to HT and I have some very basic stuff, but it works. My theater is set up in my bedroom and this is a small room in an apartment. The room measures 11x14. I have my screen set up on my desk which is along one of the long walls. Yea I know, but it's the only way I could jam everything into the room. My lil screen fits wonderfully under the hutch on my desk. Yes I'd love to go bigger but that isn't going to happen at least for a long while. Anyway here is the list:

Screen: Sceptre Naga 23" 720p
Receiver: Sony STR-DE898 7.1 (no hdmi)
DVD: Toshiba SD-4000 (it's cheap but it plays anything, including PAL)
HD-DVD Toshiba HD-A3 (used primarily for upscaling)
Speakers: Velodyne CHT Front Row
Rear Speakers: Infinity Reference 2000.1
Subwoofer: Acoustech H100 12"
BFD: FBQ2496 on order.
Sound Meter: Radio Shack newer analog model
Preamp: Rolls MP13

I would like to get an ECM-8000.


I have a computer on the same desk but do not have it wired in to the system yet. That project is on tap for this weekend. Being a narrow long room this is far less than an ideal set up. I sit about 2' from my center and not much farther from the L and R speakers. My sides are slightly behind me about 6' to either side. The rears are about 6'6" behind and a bit to either side.

I have some very basic acoustic treatments, corner bass traps in all 4 corners and some cloth behind me and on the right side half way up the walls. I can't do much on the left side since I have both the room door and the closet door there. A thin dresser between the doors so it is not just a blank wall. The sub sits near the right rear corner against the wall and 2' out from the corner. When I conducted my listening tests using the crawl on the floor technique that is where it wants to be.

For a low budget system in a small room it sounds amazingly good. In the future I'd love to upgrade the sub, and in the far future upgrade the rest of the system. A receiver with hdmi would be nice, as would some speakers with a little more bass response. And a much larger screen would be great but at present I have no place to put it so that is just a pipe dream. Anyway that is the system and while far from top of the line it does work and works fairly well.


----------

